# Quelques questions



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,
Le media center de ma 9box commence sérieusement à me les briser menues et je songe de plus en plus à l'achat d'un vrai disque dur multimédia. Et je m'intéresse donc à l'apple TV. Mais afin de pas connaitre de déconvenues j'aurais besoins de précisions. 
Le media center de la 9box, c'est de la merde, mais je ne l'ai pas payé. Donc, à la limite ça peut passer. Mais si je payes, je veux un truc qui fonctionne parfaitement, pas un truc où il faut à chaque fois prier pour que le film se lance ou ne plante pas en plein milieu.

Mes questions:
1) Peut-il lire des films de plus de 2h?
2) Au beau milieu d'un film, va t'il décider qu'il refuse d'en lire plus et planter?
3) Va t'il soudainement décaler le son et l'image?
4) Si j'ai bien compris, il pourra lire en streaming le contenu de mon macbook. Mais est ce que ça fonctionne bien? pas de raté? pas de lecture saccadé?
5) Des films encodés en H264 pour la vidéo, et dolby digital 5.1 pour l'audio, ça ne pose pas de problèmes?
6) L'Apple TV serait brancher à mon plasma et mon home-cinéma (sur lequel est également branché ma platine CD et lecteur DVD). Pourrais-je piloter itunes depuis mon macbook ou devrais-je le faire depuis l'appleTV et donc le faire avec la télé allumée? Le but étant que ce soit le home cinema qui serve à l'écoute de la musique stocké sur mon macbook.
7) Faut-il procéder à une vingtaine de tentatives pour que l'apple TV se décide à lire un film?
8) Si ce n'est son logiciel, l'appleTV n'a guère évolué techniquement depuis 2007 si je ne m'abuse. Peut-on espérer un nouveau modèle cette année?
9) Si vous connaissez d'autres appareils similaires permettant d'accéder au contenu de mon mac en wifi je suis preneur.

Pour le moment, ce sera tout.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

J'ai une autre question.
Si je n'ai plus de connexion internet suite à un problème sur ma ligne téléphone, est ce que l'AppleTV reste utilisable?
Parce qu'il est impossible d'utiliser la 9box TV sans internet. Ne pas accéder aux chaines qui transitent via l'ADSL, je comprends, mais ne même pas pouvoir accéder au contenu du disque dur pour y lire un film, c'est abusé.


----------



## napalmatt (1 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Pour répondre à quelques unes de tes questions :

1- oui.
2- aucun système n'est infaillible, et ton disque peut très bien planter au milieu d'un visionnage, tout comme l'OS, mais ça reste assez stable, je n'ai jamais eu de raté "à part" le disque qui m'a lâché.
3- jamais eu ce problème, mais à voir avec d'autres utilisateurs pour faire une moyenne.
4- j'ai déjà entendu/lu ce type de problème sans avoir trouvé d'origine au problème il me semble... En tout cas ça fonctionne très bien chez moi.
5- à voir avec d'autres utilisateurs, je n'ai pas d'expérience la dessus.
6- j'aurai eu tendance à dire oui, mais j'ai un doute maintenant. Quoi qu'il en soit il faudra faire les configurations avec télé allumée afin d'attacher ta bibliothèque en mode steaming. Ensuite, je sais que tu peux lire ta musique via l'écran de la télé avec ton ordinateur allumé, mais dans l'autre sens, je n'ai jamais essayé. A voir avec d'autres utilisateurs. Pour ma part, je commande la musique sans télé via un iPhone.
7- a priori, un seul essai suffit, mais encore une fois, aucun système n'est infaillible ! En tout cas je n'ai jamais eu de souci de ce côté là.
8- aucune idée .
9- aucune idée.
10- tu peux accéder à tes données sans aucun problème sur un réseau local.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2010)

Merci pour toutes ces réponses.
Si d'autres peuvent apporter leur contribution, ce serait sympa


----------



## Mondana (1 Février 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de prendre l'ATV depuis Noël ...pourquoi ?

. pas de soucis pour la config.avec mon MacBookPro.
. les photos sont superbes sur l'écran plat.
. la musique est identique à l'iPhone.

Je ne veux plus "bidouiller" pour écouter de la musique et voir mes photos en hd.

L'atv est un produit sans avenir (dans sa formule actuelle) et cher, mais je suis sur que cela fonctionne de façon "ergonomique" et conviviale.

De + j' ai acheté aTvFlash sur le net et cela donne un plus (pour les geeks ).

aTv est chère.
Apple est un système fermé.
Une mise à jour doit être dans les "tuyaux".
C'est pas une révolution pour se connecter à la tv.

Je parle de l'iPad ou de l'aTv ? 

@+

Mondana


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai une nouvelle question.
Si je comprends bien, l'apple TV fonctionne comme un iPod. Si on veut mettre des fichier sur son disque dur , ça se fait en synchronisant via iTunes. Donc on se retrouve à la fois avec les vidéos sur l'apple TV et sur son Mac.
Ce qui ne me plait guère. Je voudrais que mes vidéos soient stockées sur l'apple TV et pas à la fois sur l'Apple TV et mon Mac. Mais aussi pouvoir ré-importer les vidéos sur mon mac pour les stocker ailleurs si je devais faire de la place sur l'apple TV.
C'est possible ou pas?


----------



## napalmatt (8 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Impossible avec la version de l'OS vendu par Apple. Tu es obligé de tout faire en synchronisation iTunes (ou streaming), donc en doublon sur l'ATV et sur le disque de ton ordinateur, ou disque externe, tout dépend où est ta bibliothèque iTunes.
Ceci dit, tu as des outils qui upgradent l'ATV pour faire une multitude de choses, dont ce que tu recherches. Il y a plein d'informations la dessus sur le forum.


----------



## Gavroche1973 (14 Février 2010)

1) Peut-il lire des films de plus de 2h?

Oui

2) Au beau milieu d'un film, va t'il décider qu'il refuse d'en lire plus et planter?

Jamais connu cela en 2,5 ans d'utilisation

3) Va t'il soudainement décaler le son et l'image?

Non (par contre je dois avouer qu'en 2,5 ans, j'ai du débrancher/rebrancher mon ATV une vingtaine de fois  et récemment, depuis le firmware 3, j'ai connu des débuts de lecture avec le son mais pas l'image, mais c'est de l'ordre de l'anecdote)

4) Si j'ai bien compris, il pourra lire en streaming le contenu de mon 
macbook. Mais est ce que ça fonctionne bien? pas de raté? pas de lecture saccadé?

Non (de ce que je m'en souviens lorsque mon dd était de 40Go sur mon ATV, depuis que je suis passé à 250Go de capacité, je ne strate plus)


5) Des films encodés en H264 pour la vidéo, et dolby digital 5.1 pour l'audio, ça ne pose pas de problèmes?

Non pour le H.264 qui est le codes d'origine de l'ATV  et non également pour le dolby 5.1 (à vérifier toutefois car personnellement mes films et dessins animés sont encodés en stéréo puisque mon système n'est qu'un 2.0) Attention toutefois que l'ATV n'accepte que du .MOV et du .M4V et une résolution de max 960 pixels de large (le 720 anamorphose en 1024 est OK) (et un birate de 2500 Mbits/sec pour la video)


6) L'Apple TV serait brancher à mon plasma et mon home-cinéma (sur lequel est également branché ma platine CD et lecteur DVD). Pourrais-je piloter itunes depuis mon macbook ou devrais-je le faire depuis l'appleTV et donc le faire avec la télé allumée? Le but étant que ce soit le home cinema qui serve à l'écoute de la musique stocké sur mon macbook.

Lire "piloter l'ATV depuis mon macbook" (je suppose)  Non, à moins qu'il n'existe un soft qui le fasse par contre tu peux streamer depuis iTunes sur ton macbook vers l'ATV connectée à ton ampli (mais cela, je pense que tu le sais déjà)  MAIS par contre, si tu as un iPhone, regarde l'application gratuite Remote faite par Apple qui permet effectivement de piloter et de naviguer dans le contenu de l'ATV en wi-fi sans le support de l'écran TV c'est la fonction qui va scotcher tes amis lors de ton prochain souper...

7) Faut-il procéder à une vingtaine de tentatives pour que l'apple TV se décide à lire un film?

Non

8) Si ce n'est son logiciel, l'appleTV n'a guère évolué techniquement depuis 2007 si je ne m'abuse. Peut-on espérer un nouveau modèle cette année?

Tout possesseur d'ATV actuelle aimerait bien voir arriver un upgrade (capacité HDD et full HD) mais je n'en sais rien

9) Si vous connaissez d'autres appareils similaires permettant d'accéder au contenu de mon mac en wifi je suis preneur.

Non (pas dans le sens de ta question)  par contre, il existe la borne airport express qui permet de faire du streaming audio...

10) Si je n'ai plus de connexion internet suite à un problème sur ma ligne téléphone, est ce que l'AppleTV reste utilisable?
Parce qu'il est impossible d'utiliser la 9box TV sans internet. Ne pas accéder aux chaines qui transitent via l'ADSL, je comprends, mais ne même pas pouvoir accéder au contenu du disque dur pour y lire un film, c'est abusé.

Oui, elle reste bien entendu utilisable

11) Si je comprends bien, l'apple TV fonctionne comme un iPod. Si on veut mettre des fichier sur son disque dur , ça se fait en synchronisant via iTunes. Donc on se retrouve à la fois avec les vidéos sur l'apple TV et sur son Mac.
Ce qui ne me plait guère. Je voudrais que mes vidéos soient stockées sur l'apple TV et pas à la fois sur l'Apple TV et mon Mac. Mais aussi pouvoir ré-importer les vidéos sur mon mac pour les stocker ailleurs si je devais faire de la place sur l'apple TV.
C'est possible ou pas?

Il y a un "work around" possible. Après synchro, tu supprimes les fichiers vidéos manuellement depuis le finder (et non depuis iTunes) en allant dans le répertoire musique/itunes/itunes media/movies  Les films seront ainsi toujours référencés dans iTunes (bien qu'absent physiquement du disque de ton macbook) et ne seront pas supprimés de ton ATV à la synchro suivante pour libérer de la place sur ton ATV, tu supprimes alors les vidéos dans iTunes et tu synchronises Par contre, il n'est pas possible de récupéré sur l'ATV une video qui tu aurais ainsi supprimée manuellement de ton macbook (la synchro est à sens unique) (à moins d'avoir hacké ton ATV et de t'y connecté en SSH)


----------

